# FreeBSD 8.1 and TV/FM tuner on bk878a chipset



## Stephen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello,
sorry for my broken english.
I have FreeBSD 8.1 and TV/FM tuner card AverMedia on 878a chipset.


```
#uname -a
FreeBSD rds.##.####.### 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Wed Dec  1 19:08:54 KRAT 2010     stephen@rds.##.####.###:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/RDS  i386
```


```
#dmesg | grep bktr
bktr0: <BrookTree 878> mem 0xf3efe000-0xf3efefff irq 15 at device 16.0 on pci0
bktr0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
bktr0: [ITHREAD]
bktr0: Detected a MSP34255?-?31 at 0x80
bktr0: Pinnacle/Miro TV, Philips FR1216 PAL FM tuner, dbx stereo, msp3400c stereo.
```


```
#pciconf -lv
bktr0@pci0:0:16:0:      class=0x040000 card=0x00031461 chip=0x036e109e rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Conexant (Was: Brooktree Corp)'
    device     = 'Bt878/Fusion 878A Mediastream Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = video
none1@pci0:0:16:1:      class=0x048000 card=0x00031461 chip=0x0878109e rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Conexant (Was: Brooktree Corp)'
    device     = 'TV Video Capture: Hauppauge WinTV GO (SUBSYS_13EB0070&REV_11)'
    class      = multimedia
```


```
#ls /dev/
acpi            consolectl      dsp_mmap        mixer           ttyu0.lock      ttyvd
ad0             ctty            dsp_multich     mixer0          ttyu1           ttyve
ad0s1           cuau0           dsp_out         nfslock         ttyu1.init      ttyvf
ad0s1a          cuau0.init      fd              null            ttyu1.lock      tuner
ad0s1b          cuau0.lock      fido            oss             ttyv0           tuner0
ad0s1d          cuau1           geom.ctl        pci             ttyv1           ufsid
ad0s1e          cuau1.init      io              ppi0            ttyv2           ugen0.1
ad0s1f          cuau1.lock      kbd0            ptmx            ttyv3           urandom
agpgart         dcons           kbd1            pts             ttyv4           usb
ata             devctl          kbdmux0         random          ttyv5           usbctl
atkbd0          devstat         klog            sndstat         ttyv6           vbi
audit           dgdb            kmem            stderr          ttyv7           vbi0
bktr            dsp             log             stdin           ttyv8           xpt0
bktr0           dsp0            lpt0            stdout          ttyv9           zero
bpf             dsp1            lpt0.ctl        sysmouse        ttyva
bpf0            dsp_ac3         mdctl           ttyu0           ttyvb
console         dsp_in          mem             ttyu0.init      ttyvc
```


```
#pkg_info | grep fmio
fmio-2.0.8          FM radio card manipulation utility
```


```
#cat /root/kernels/RDS
#_RDS
options         OVERRIDE_CARD=1
options         OVERRIDE_TUNER=10
options         OVERRIDE_MSP=1
options         OVERRIDE_DBX=1
options         BROOKTREE_SYSTEM_DEFAULT=BROOKTREE_PAL
options         BKTR_USE_PLL
device          bktr
device          iicbus
device          iicbb
device          smbus
#RDS_
```


```
#fmio -i
Driver: Brooktree BT848/BT878 Driver
Frequency: 8.84 MHz
Volume: 1
Signal: on
Stereo: off
```

When i try

```
#fmio -f 105.00 -v 1
```
and then

```
#fmio -i
Driver: Brooktree BT848/BT878 Driver
Frequency: 8.84 MHz
Volume: 1
Signal: on
Stereo: off
```
No freq change and

```
#fmio -D
Probing ports, please wait...
Brooktree BT848/BT878 Driver
done.
fmio: /dev/tuner close error: Bad file descriptor
```

I search answer but didn't find no one solution this problem.
Is any one help?


----------

